# Clearblue digital tests



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

does anyone know how sensitive they are?
I am have just done one(mid day) and am 13 days post transfer. It came out positive but only 1-2 weeks. I have had 4 cem pregs and guessing this is another one. Going mad waiting for clinic to ring with blood levels, I wish I hadn't tested now.


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Skitgirl*

Hi, thats what it should say, if the test says 1-2 weeks it means you would be classed as 3-4 weeks pregnant, it says that on the back of the box. So it should have said 1-2 which is picking up the exact hormone level for the time since EC and the 3-4 is because pregnancy dates are taken from the begining of your last period which should have been that long ago- so thats good, dont worry

Congratulations   

Pam


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Shouldn't it say 2-3? as I am 17 days post ec?
I am shaking here as I have had so many dissapointments.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi I used one of these for the first time.

One thing you may want to bear in mind is the fact that you didnt use first morning wee hon!  It says on the leaflet that for an accurate reading you should be using the first wee of the day as your hormone levels will be more accurate


xx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi, do you still have the box?, it only goes 1-2 and 3-4 so you would be closer to 1-2 for hormone levels as it is 17 days and it says Dr's would count that at 3-4 weeks pregnant so I think you are fine x

Pam


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

I am going mad not knowing, dr may not even call today. Not knowing at all was better than that glimmer of hope. I am never using a pee stick again. I haven't done before either so dont know how to compare them.


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

I had the box out looking at the instructions for you and then all of a sudden found myself testing. According to the Clearblue digital early predicter test --- Not Pregnant. OTD is Saturday but it was an early predicter test


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

step away from the peestick!  you middle of the day early tester


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

It wasn't an early test!!! I was just waiting for the blood result and wanted a bit of time to compose myself!!!

We got a level of 132!!! is that low or ok  I dare not look ,I am 13 days post 3 day tranfer


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Skirtgirl,

I dont know what the level should be but sounds good    .  I think EB was talking to me cos I got the box out to check things for you and i tested 2 days ealy, its negative- am gutted cos it is an early predicter test.

Sure your results are fine


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

skirtgirl I was talking to PamLS sorry.  

PamLS FMU (first morning urine) rules still apply with early predictors hon I believe!

Im not too good on levels skirtgirl Im afraid maybe post on another thread about this if you are worried though. Lots of   for you and some PMA!

Sometimes I think peesticks should be banned and blood tests matter of course


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Pam I am so sorry in my confusion I missed your post.  ((((((((hugs))))))) I know how you must be feeling but the clinics give us a otd for a reason.  Keep the faith and wait till sat. It does say if you tast early you must use early morning wee.


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey skirtgirl! Quit your worrying!!!    

I saw on one thread/forum (have forgotten where) that someones clinic is happy with hcg of 100 or more on otd.

Also, if you look on clear blue conception website (like I have actually just been doing so I can do a pananoia test like you!) it says they are rubbish at detecting 2-3 weeks and v good 1-2 and 3+.  In other words their clever gadgetry can identify "lowish" levels for weeks 1/2 and "higher" readings for 3+, but anything between the two can fool their technology.

Right, now I've been and checked - only 76% accuracy at 2-3 weeks so rubbish basically.  So STOP that worrying, or else!!!


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks you thank you thank you but I have had 4 chem pregs so am a bit stressy. Also I dont feel pregnant!!!!!


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

Skirtgirl, are you getting another hcg 2/3 days later to check they're rising?  If it's not automatic at your clinic then I wld push for it for reassuracne after you biochems before.

xx


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

am going to speak to the dr in the morning but think I would get one after a week.


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks EB and Skirtgirl,

I will keep       but feel  . Need to keep    for now. Good luck skirtgirl   

Pam


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

skirtgirl really hoping and praying all is well, I would have a Blood test in 2 days and see if the BHCG is doubling. L x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

Regarding the HCG level question. less than 4 is 'definitely not pregnant', 4-49 is pregnant but might not be viable (e.g. could be a chem. preg.) but some do continiue to double and can end up in a pregnancy (normally you'd be reco'd to test again in 2 days), above 50 is 'pregnant'. Skit 132 is a very good level and higher than many of the OTD HCG levels I have seen others have.

If you look under the 'Bun in the oven' page then 'trimesters' there is a 'post your HCG level' forum on there. Some people start very high some start very low but its the consistent doubling that counts. I have to say for this reason I really am surprised at the new clearblue product as every clinical paper I have read on HCG (and believe me on my last two cycles I read everything I could) it said you cannot 'age' the pregnancy based on HCG because individuals are so variable and that you have to wait for the stage where the foetus can be seen on scans to put 'number of weeks' on the pregnancy.

Hope this is helpful,

Diane


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks Diane, I will stay positive until I see the evidence not to!!


----------

